# On Location: Sneak Peek of All-New Audi A4 Avant S-line Today at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We were on location at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt today for an event planned around a production milestone for Audi and namely the 10 millionth B-segment car to roll off the assembly line. The main event as planned was to focus on the production history, with a chance to view and drive examples of B-segment Audis past. We'll have more coverage of this sometime next week, but the big news that was also an unexpected surprise was a sneak peek of the new A4.

Following the presentation about the production history of the A4 and Audi 80 and 90 before that, the group of primarily German journalists was ushered by Audi board member Michael Dick to a room below the Audi Forum Ingolstadt's delivery center where a single A4 Avant S-line was on display. We didn't have much time with the car but were allowed to snap a few photos. I'm attaching all of them to this post below.

While there, we also inquired about auto show debut for the new A4 and were told it will debut at the Bologna Motor Show for European launch and then following that in Detroit for the US launch.


----------

